# Four year old critique



## Jet7689 (Dec 4, 2010)

Looks Freisian or crossed with one, although I don't know much about them. He is handsome though!!! I would love to see him In dressage!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

In order to judge his conformation we need proper confo shots.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I agree that these are not very good pictures to judge his conformation from. I believe he is likely a fresian cross, or maybe he's got some percheron in there somewhere. Either way, he has some kind of drafty type horse in his blood.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

He lookes a little like a Rocky Mt. horse.


----------



## ayankeething (May 1, 2011)

Percheron cross for sure. As long as your happy that what counts. What I could see clearly is that his has a kind eye, willingness to please


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ya, I know the pictures suck. They are from when we first got him about a month ago. They were the only body shots I have. I hope to put up new ones tonight or tomorrow that are better for conformation. I was just hoping to get thoughts on him. Thanks everyone.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

He has the same soft eye doesnt he! I love when horses have that kind eye. Hes very similar isnt he! If it wasnt for the head and more feathers Id think I was looking at my mare haha. More pictures please!!!!


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Here are some more pictures. This is a month after we have had him. With the flash off they are a little dark but with the flash on you can see the dust in the air. Sorry my camera sucks. Hopefully you can get an idea between the two.


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

so Loyalty, what do you plan on doing with him? Does he get extremely light in the summer? I noticed hes not black in those pictures, and was wondering if he was a dark bay or a seal brown. I think he looks bay but on my work computer I cant see color really well. Just curious, my mares brown and was just wondering if he was too or actually bay. I do jumpers and getting into eventing with my mare. She has a longer back, and I think his may be a tad long but again cant see well with the coloring on this computer so I cant tell 100% (it makes everything really dark so sometimes i just see a black blob  ) anyways, Sophie isnt going to be a top level eventer but she does well enough with it and has been jumping 3' so shes good, just not top notch. Great for me since I do local shows, not A circuit. With her back she has a hard time collecting and doesnt want to always engage but shes getting better. Shes only been trained for a year now so still new to stuff anyway. Im curious to see how he does! I like him, then again im biased since I have the same breed lol


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Well right now I am working on putting the canter on him. He is just about to turn 5 and he has only been under saddle about 6 months. He has really great lift in his trot. I plan on starting him with dressage and possibly doing a little jumping in a few years. He is a bay. In the winter he looks almost black but when he is out he lightens up a lot. Since we have had him the past month he goes out 12 hours a day and has already lightened up a lot. But he does have the sweetest personality. He's a keeper for sure!


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

oh good! I think my mares a keeper too, I love her! I orginally got her as a project to train and sell but I fell in love haha. I think dressage will be good for him, Friesians tend to do well in it. Does he have an awesome mane? My mares is pretty long and wavy but its dry and pretty thin compared to a Friesian. Her tail sure is thick though! lol. Youll have to get some pics of him moving for us! Or a video, Im not picky lol. Id like to see him go. Ive become a HUGE fan of friesian crosses and am slightly obsessed with them nowadays haha


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

i think he's got to be a percheron cross prob with TB bc in order for him to have kept the feathers and be a fresian he would have had to be crossed with the percheron and he seems too small built to be a PerchxFresian crosss but he sure is perty


----------



## FSHjumper (Apr 26, 2011)

my mare has feathers, although I trim them since shes a lady haha


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ya he is actually a morgan friesian cross. His momma was on site when we bought him and his daddy is gorgeous. I will try to get video soon. I am normally the only one out at the barn so it may take awhile. I just started working on his canter cue and man does his canter look lovely. I can't wait to feel it.


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

I think he is just beautiful! Very regal looking!


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

well that makes sense that hes fresian morgan bc Morgans can have feathers too, its just normally if they are crossed with another breed that doesnt have feathers they are not passed on


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

I see Rocky Mountain horse too . . . my boss has a purebred RMH and they look very much alike. But makes sense if he's a Morgan cross, they have similar heads.


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I see now that you said he is a Frorgan - what an interesting cross  He's beautiful. I was going to say Saddlebred / Perch. Haha


----------



## Loyalty09 (Apr 23, 2011)

Does anyone have any thoughts on his conformation?


----------

